
Ask HN: Enterprise companies building on Linode, Digital Ocean, others? - gigatexal
I&#x27;m trying to help my company move more into the cloud for greenfield projects, and while I know that not all clouds are the same such that the only thing that separates them is price, the price discrepency between something like a linode vm or a digital ocean vm (albeit with shared cpu&#x27;s but then again so are GCE&#x27;s VM&#x27;s -- shared cpus) and one on GCE or Azure or AWS is close to 5-7x in price. A 8GB ram, 4 core, 96GB SSD, 4TB bandwidth linode VM costs 40 bucks max a month, whereas something similar on Azure or GCE would be closer to 200.<p>What linode or the others might not have is all the tools that an AWS or GCE or Azure give but if that&#x27;s not needed (if not yet) to me, it makes sense to build on a linode or digital ocean than an AWS or Azure. Are companies doing so, if so who? Care to share any experiences?
======
jamesmp98
Just use what you feel is best. If you don't need all the fancy enterprise
integration stuff like Azure offers, save some money especially on a smaller
project . I'm sure the enterprise prefers the big clouds because they see
Microsoft, Oracle, etc... and because those companies throw around big
buzzwords.

~~~
gigatexal
I agree. I just think charging 5x as much for all the added infrastructure
seems a bit ridiculous. For my small projects the smaller hosts are what I'd
use especially since I am fitting the bill.

